

Debut of Cambridge crude - biggest battery breakthrough ever - rmason
http://www.grist.org/list/2011-06-08-no-joke-this-is-the-biggest-battery-breakthrough-ever

======
rmason
Here's another article discussing this technology:

[http://www.energyandcapital.com/articles/tapping-into-
cambri...](http://www.energyandcapital.com/articles/tapping-into-cambridge-
crude/1551)

I've had a number of friends here in Michigan tweet about this today. Unlike a
lot of inventions your hear about this guy has a proven track record which
improves the chances that he can deliver.

